# Log in Byers Canyon!!



## rred (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
A fello Buzzard just told me there is a river wide log a couple hundred yards below Troublesome Rapid on the Colorado River near Hot Sulfur Springs, Co. It's an easy drive on the road to scout that one - could be worth it!


----------



## bito (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to get it out wensday night will post when it's out


----------



## bito (Apr 22, 2007)

It's out have fun


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for doing that!


----------

